# Titanium valve retainers for L series



## stev (Apr 11, 2005)

Does anyone know if there are any titanium valve retainers available for the L series motor? 

The particular engine I am working on has a Z24 block, L20B crank which destrokes to 7.3:1 using a W53 720 1800cc head. It is turbo charged to 30psi which results in some serious mumbo.

In the early days there were some serious go fast products for the 280ZX but there doesn't seem to be much made these days.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I know they make them for the "A" motors, but I haven't seen any for the "L". that Z24 combo is neat. What made you go with that instead of an L16 turbo setup?


----------



## stev (Apr 11, 2005)

The engine started out as a standard L20 and the Z24 block and rods were used to improve the destruction angle. The block was cut down and the deck is 3mm above the top of the pistons to decompress the engine. The carby has been ditched for fuel injection using Ford motorsport Bosh 363 injectors rated at 650 cc.

Am now building another head using larger stainless valves and heavier springs and would have liked to reduce the weight a little but the L20 rocker system requires special retainers to house the lash pad.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

What was stopping you from just using the "Z" head? I know you cant port it much or change valves, but with the forced induction it wont matter much. Cause its not relying on atmosphere for air intake, its already pressurized at the valve to go in. I would port the exhaust a bit better. Also they have canted valves and dual plug heads, so it can handle the pressure and wont blow out the spark. With the single plug L head and running that amount of turbo pressure, you would need a pretty powerful ignition (MSD 6AL w/BTM and coil), and either a metal head gasket or 0-ringed.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

510Mods said:


> I know they make them for the "A" motors, but I haven't seen any for the "L". that Z24 combo is neat. What made you go with that instead of an L16 turbo setup?


where can I get them for an A series? I have a spare engine that would be fun to play with.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I was looking at this site earlier and has alot of Datsun performance parts. www.datrats.com.au Ther was another site, but I didn't save it in favs. Will have to look it up again.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

510Mods said:


> I was looking at this site earlier and has alot of Datsun performance parts. www.datrats.com.au Ther was another site, but I didn't save it in favs. Will have to look it up again.


Oh I know of them, It's kind of hard to get their attention to buy things from them.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I can't find the other site that showed them yet. Usually I just do a Google search, and go through all the thousands of web pages.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

there is quite a few in Ausy that do parts for old Datsuns
someone already posted datrats, I have used in the past www.Datsport.com if what lyour looking for is not on the list bung them an email i'm sure they will be able to sort you out.
www.maddat.com.au/ is another great site for parts


----------

